# Good courses



## Nick777 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all ,this is the my first time on here , 
we are looking for a good golf course to play , around Monmouth ? Please help , we are all off around 10hcp thanks


----------



## Robobum (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello.

Rolls of Monmouth is lovely.
Celtic Manor has 3 big courses
Ross on Wye is fantastic

If you are playing soon - go to Celtic Manor as the other two get boggy in winter


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rolls of Monmouth
Newport is excellent too. An old style classic course.


----------



## Nick777 (Dec 25, 2013)

Many thanks nick


----------



## markgs (Dec 26, 2013)

If you do not mind a little drive go to royal porthcawl amazing course


----------



## Nick777 (Dec 27, 2013)

markgs said:



			If you do not mind a little drive go to royal porthcawl amazing course
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that will post what we do ,cheers


----------



## Nick777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi all we played forest hills ,it was ok , it has been raining a lot here in Monmouth so very wet , forest hills was quite dry , and good value , thanks all for your input , 
cheers nick


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Rolls of Monmouth
		
Click to expand...

+1 Nice course


----------



## sane_eric (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, if Monmouth is where you want to travel to the Rolls gets my vote.  We have had some good winter deals there in the past, <Â£50 for 36 holes and lunch.

Monty's course at Celtic Manor is good fun, hire a buggy.  The 2010 course at the moment can be played for Â£49 I think...

I would agree with the comment on Royal Porthcawl if you can travel for another hour West.


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2014)

I live near Chepstow and am a member at Newport....   Newport is re-doing several tees over the winter so there are several extra teeing mats in use.  Still worth a visit in my view .  It drains pretty well, was a bit sticky in places yesterday, but trolleys were in use.  Doing some decent winter deals, or let me know I can get you signed in.  

http://www.newportgolfclub.org.uk


Other than that this time of year head south to Royal Portcawl (only Â£50 until March) or Southerndown.  Nice and dry underfoot.  

Celtic Manor can be booked for next to nowt at this time of year, but can be very wet.

St Pierre plays well in the winter on the whole too

And if any games going, let me know!!!!!!


----------

